# Meeko is having Surgery tomorrow



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

We're getting his problem canine removed at the ripe old age of 10 months. Got the pre-surgery bloodwork back, thankfully all of his values are within normal limits, so at least internally he's healthy. 
We had the doctor take a look at him again today, though, as he's been limping the past couple days. She found that his left knee cap is loose, and may be luxating. So she'll look at it tomorrow while he's under, and let me know if we need to start looking into surgery for that too. 

Meanwhile, my old Lab developed a new growth. Had THAT looked at today, it's a round cell tumor of some kind. Guess who's also getting surgery tomorrow...


If you pray, we could sure use it. If not, send happy thoughts. This mama's going a little insane worrying about these fur babies.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Prayers coming your way for you and both of your babies!!


----------



## The Spork (Jan 24, 2018)

Hoping for the best for Meeko and Sweetie, and don't forget to also care for yourself in these stressful times. :love2:


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you, Spork. I'm planning my wedding, working two jobs, and trying hard to stay sane through this. The dogtors I work with are phenomenal though, so I'm optimistic about my kids. Just gotta get some answers to get them feeling better.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sending you all best wishes and prayers for swift recoveries for both of your kiddos. (((Hugs)))

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my you have more than you need to handle right now. Healing vibes sent for a surgery day tomorrow and a quick recovery. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Hoping for the best outcome possible for both your babies ! Take care of yourself too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! You do have a lot on your plate! We'll definitely put you in our prayers and we'll cross all our fingers and toes and paws too! Hope all goes well during surgery! Keep us updated!ray2:ray::hug:


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending positive thoughts for you all


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thoughts and hugs are with you - hope all goes well.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Will be thinking of you!! That is so sad about his knee also - I hope it's not luxating! He is a standard right? I havent ever heard of luxating patellas in a standard. I once had a papillon who had them in both knees but thankfully not bad enough to need surgery. Hope your babies have successful surgeries!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I hope that both of their surgeries have (or are going) went well and that you have been able to relax (as much as you can) through it. Hoping for quick healing/recoveries and no major complications!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Prayers for both of your dogs - may they have a quick recovery. ((HUGS)) to you.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you all, you're wonderful. Meeko's surgery is done, but his canine root was the biggest the doctor had ever seen. Instead of taking 30 minutes, the extraction took 3 hours. He's waking up and very confused currently. His Patella is not fully luxating, but is very loose, so we start glucosamine tonight. Any brands anyone likes? In large breeds sometimes hip dysplasia can cause patella problems. We do x-rays in two months to rule this out.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts that you don’t have any orthopedic problems! A three hour tooth extraction is enough! Hope your dear Lab is o.k.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, what an ordeal! Please keep us posted on how both of your kids are doing. Praying for no hip dysplasia! 

I think most brands of glucosamine are similar in quality. We use Trader Joe's.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you! The Lab is in better shape than Meeko, she only needed three sutures and local anesthetic. Meeko's super out of it, but he's going to be just fine.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Glad both are out and recovering!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Glad to hear they are both recovering well.

I used to work in a pet store and we carried many different glucosamine supplements. The one we sold the most of and had the best results from is from the In Clover company. It is Connectin Soft chews. I used it for my elderly Iris and we had great results. A friend is currently using it for 3 elderly dogs, two of whom have also had knee surgery. He is getting good results as well.

The In Clover company is right down the road from me in Boulder Colorado and they make their products here as well. They stand behind them and if it doesn't agree with your dog or he won't eat them, THAT never happens, they will refund your money. You can order them on Amazon and get your best price there.

They also make a very nice digestive enzyme called Optagest, if you ever need that.

Best of luck with your kiddo and your dear lab!

Cathy


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks, Viking Queen! That's awesome, I'm so close to Boulder. I actually use Optagest, it helps IMMENSELY with Meeko's GI sensitivity. I'll have to look into Connectin.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the update, glad to hear they're both doing okay. If you have used that digestive supplement and are happy with it, sounds like the joint health supplement from the same company would be a good one to start with.

Rocky gained quite a bit of weight and started having patella issues. He was probably about 4 when we had a bad spell of them popping out. I was always able to realign them, but you could tell he was in a bit of discomfort. Within a month of a joint support supplement. He was moving a lot better and we haven't has an issue with them popping out since. He's lost a bunch of weight and has toned up; seems to be doing well, so I haven't been supplementing as much.

Here's the supplement I started with: https://www.wellytails.com/products/dog-supplement-hip-joint-pain

I switched pet stores, so this is the one I use now: https://well.ca/products/tri-acta-r...Nx8CilXL-JUp6cD1zij8bUsHwd7ugnCsaAlD4EALw_wcB

Not sure if those are available in the US market.

Both have worked well. They are powders/granulars I put on supper. I tried a liquid supplement poured on the food - I found it made his teeth very plaque-y. I like the powders/granulars much better.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad surgery went well, continued good thoughts.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love good news! Glad the kiddos are doing well!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to hear everybody is on the mend in good order. I hope Meeko doesn't have a problem with his hips.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

galofpink said:


> Thanks for the update, glad to hear they're both doing okay. If you have used that digestive supplement and are happy with it, sounds like the joint health supplement from the same company would be a good one to start with.
> 
> Rocky gained quite a bit of weight and started having patella issues. He was probably about 4 when we had a bad spell of them popping out. I was always able to realign them, but you could tell he was in a bit of discomfort. Within a month of a joint support supplement. He was moving a lot better and we haven't has an issue with them popping out since. He's lost a bunch of weight and has toned up; seems to be doing well, so I haven't been supplementing as much.
> 
> ...


Thanks Galofpink! I'm looking into both of your suggestions. Super helpful!


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> I am glad to hear everybody is on the mend in good order. I hope Meeko doesn't have a problem with his hips.


I hope he doesn't either. I'm in contact with his breeder, and letting her know how disappointed I am that he's already having issues. His parents were supposedly health tested, but I'm starting to question that. Time will tell, I guess. His birthday will be spent getting x-rays of his hips.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Meekospeeps said:


> Thanks, Viking Queen! That's awesome, I'm so close to Boulder. I actually use Optagest, it helps IMMENSELY with Meeko's GI sensitivity. I'll have to look into Connectin.


I am just up the road in Fort Collins. We have locally owned Poudre Pet and Feed Stores where I used to work so I have had a lot of experience with what products worked well for our customers and of course for my own kids. When Iris was about 13 I noticed some stiffness in her hips and knees so I tried the connectin chews for her and she LOVED THEM. She was a fussy kid and I was worried that she would not eat them, but she did. They are stinky and pretty irresistable to most pets. They make a connectin powder to sprinkle on food but Iris would not have gone for that ...Miss Picky. The Optagest is a very good product and several of us who worked at the store used it ourselves with great results. I used it after several rounds of antibiotics and it set my gut right.

Hope you get Meeko's issues sorted out soon.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Update: Sweetie the Lab is doing just fine, she doesn't seem to notice that anything happened. 

Meeko. Meeko goes back to the doctor tomorrow. He's having a lot of pain to the point that he's struggling to eat, and getting pills into him is extra difficult. Hes food is super soft, mushy overly saturated kibble. Pill pockets are too difficult to do. Wet food meatballs get thrown - literally - across the room when they hit the tender spot. Good thoughts again, please, neither he nor I is taking this well.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor darling! I hope he feels better quickly!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Poor Meeko!! Will be keeping him in our thoughts! And that is so sad about the possible hip issue. If the breeder advertised the parents as health tested, and you haven't yet seen those results, I certainly hope that she will send you all documentation of that since you have contacted her. I hope that his mouth pain eases up, I can't even imagine how miserable that must be for all of you


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

I've been e-mailing her since we decided his tooth needed removal for sure, which was a few weeks ago. She replied to the first message, but hasn't since the procedure was done Thursday. I sent another tonight asking for a reply, so we'll see.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so sorry your baby is still very uncomfortable.

My trick for pills is this. Get a roll of liverwurst or braunsweiger....it is smelly, soft and sticky.

I make 3 wads of it...2 without pill and one with. I give the two without pills to the very suspicious dog and by the time the third one come around, usually it is swallowed without a thought. Iris, Miss Picky, would disect the first one looking for a pill, happily snack on the second one, then just gulp the third one right down.

For a little humor, I will share this true story.....my friend Tom's Dad was in his mid 80's and getting frail. He had a large Golden retriever, Sandy, who required pills. Daily. Tom was wondering how his Dad was wrestling pills down her throat 3 times a day, as Tom tried it once and had terrible luck with pilling the dog.

He asked his Dad how did he get Sandy to take the pills. His Dad laughed and said " It's easy. I just throw the pill on the kitchen floor and yell NO, SANDY, NO! She races over and grabs up the pill and swallows it, thinking she has a great forbidden prize!" His Dad is gone now, and so is Sandy, but we still laugh over this...."No, Sandy, No! Trick.

Unfortunately, it wouldn't work with poodles....they are way to smart!

Hope things get better and easier for your little guy, Meeko, very very soon!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to see that Meeko is so unhappy and uncomfortable! At least your other patient isn't proving to be a challenge.

I hope the vet check reveals something that is easily managed and that your boy feels truly better asap.

VQ that story about Sandy is too funny. I almost fell of my chair just now.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear Meeko is still struggling. Continued thoughts for a speedy recovery. Glad to hear that you don't have to worry about Sweetie and that she is doing well.

VQ - That's a hilarious story about Sandy. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Meeko - he must have a lot of swelling after that difficult extraction. But could he be have an infection after surgery that is causing him additional pain? Can you see the area where the tooth was extracted - does it look healthy?

I have two different pill pockets - one I bought at Costco is very thick and stiff - and worked perfectly for slippery bitter antibiotic capsules. But the other one my vet gives me is soft, very pliable like peanut butter and I can get a very thin layer to cover a pill. I know they also sell a "pill pocket" in a jar which is soft, like peanut butter - and you take a small scoop out to cover your pill. OPeanut butter works for your dog as does any meat pate.

I hope Meeko improves quickly - he's having such an unpleasant time right now.

I loved the Sandy story - I don't think my dog would fall for that.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Meeko is super easy to give pills usually, but in this case whatever he eats hits his sore spot, and he flings it. Kibble, wet food, you name it. We have very soft pill pockets, but they're still too hard for him currently. We talk to the vet in two hours. She thinks he may have an infection, but I can't even get a good look at the surgery site, he's too painful to let me look. We will be discussing injectable pain meds for a few days to hopefully get him through the worst of it.

I finally heard back from the breeder, as well. She just had neurosurgery and doesn't even remember us talking about any of this currently, so I have a few more weeks to wait before she's healed enough to discuss him. Not remembering the situation, she wanted to know why the tooth was removed, and not just sanded down....
It may just be me, but no way in hell am I just cutting off the top of my dog's tooth and calling it good.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Poor Meeko. Even worse, poor you, I seem to remember you were trying to have a life. Good luck with that, hah! Isn't that the way it goes, though, whenever you are at your busiest, is when the kids (furred or not) get sick? May things things calm down soon at your abode.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Poor Meeko. Even worse, poor you, I seem to remember you were trying to have a life. Good luck with that, hah! Isn't that the way it goes, though, whenever you are at your busiest, is when the kids (furred or not) get sick? May things things calm down soon at your abode.


Life? Ha! What's that? I work 2 jobs, am planning my wedding, and all of my animals are special needs (apparently). We saw the vet yesterday, somehow (it's a complete mystery to both of us) Meeko got all of the sutures out of his gums. There were a good 20 at least...
His mouth is smelly and nasty, so we're on antibiotics, which get to be crushed and mixed with water into a syringe.
We have probiotics on the way, as well as a refill of Glucosamine for his poor knees.
We're mixing his kibble with enough hot water that his bowl is completely full, so that it's a bowl of mush.
Debating whether to re-suture so his mush isn't getting caught in the hole, but there's always the chance of them just coming right back out again.
Gah, I'm going a little bit crazy with this...


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Cancel the wedding...totally joking! All joking aside, that's a lot on your plate, even with everyone healthy. I hope this really starts to turn around for you! 

Can you irrigate (or are you) with a syringe (like they suggest with wisdom teeth) to keep the cavity clean and just wait for it to heal on its own?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow that just stinks that Meeko was able to get the sutures out. I don't have any good suggestions, just some gentle hugs and the offer of vicarious sharing of a glass of wine (or maybe something stronger).


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

galofpink said:


> Cancel the wedding...totally joking! All joking aside, that's a lot on your plate, even with everyone healthy. I hope this really starts to turn around for you!
> 
> Can you irrigate (or are you) with a syringe (like they suggest with wisdom teeth) to keep the cavity clean and just wait for it to heal on its own?


The vet suggested irrigating as well, but the poor kid is hurting so much he won't even let me see inside his mouth. I shoot his antibiotics from a syringe that just baaaarely parts his lips, but that's as close as I get. Nice thought though!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I wondered if that might be the case. Poor guy!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Meekospeeps said:


> Life? Ha! What's that? I work 2 jobs, am planning my wedding, and all of my animals are special needs (apparently). We saw the vet yesterday, somehow (it's a complete mystery to both of us) Meeko got all of the sutures out of his gums. There were a good 20 at least...
> His mouth is smelly and nasty, so we're on antibiotics, which get to be crushed and mixed with water into a syringe.
> We have probiotics on the way, as well as a refill of Glucosamine for his poor knees.
> We're mixing his kibble with enough hot water that his bowl is completely full, so that it's a bowl of mush.
> ...


Holy cow! You sure have more than enough to deal with! So sorry Meeko is having such a rough time with the tooth.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

I am very blessed, though, I will say that. I work at the best vet office in town, and they're taking good care of him. His gaping hole is getting resealed today, it's pretty severe.
Happy thoughts!

P.S. His new middle name is Murphy...


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Poor Meeko!!!! That is so awful. I hope the antibiotics help to speed up his recovery. Just wondering because I am totally curious, sorry if you already answered this elsewhere, but did they consider any sort of orthodontic appliances for his tooth before deciding to pull it? Or does that have to be done at a specialty vet? I really hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Chinchillafuzzy, we did 3 months of focused ball therapy. Both of his bottom canines were originally base narrow, but with the ball therapy we managed to get the right one where it needed to be. Sadly, his left wouldn't budge. We also had to remove his baby canines when he was about 16 weeks old. He has a major hole in the roof of his mouth from this left canine that will now be able to heal. Another option would have been a root canal, but that would have required going to a specialist, which is nowhere near in my budget for this lifetime... 
And the healing would have been about the same.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

poor Meeko, I was so afraid he had an infection with what you were describing. Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in quickly so he'll be feeling better. And as he mouth feels better, maybe he will allow you to irrigate it.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Allllllright. Meeko got his mouth sewn back up today. 
He's on a ton of meds, and still doped up from today's procedure. 
The vet added a sedative and told me to stick the cone on him for at least the next week, so I may be dematting a TON once he's healed enough. But at least we should be on the right track now. Cross your paws and have a glass of wine for me! (Or something stronger...)


----------

